# Frozen Blasts



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi there, 

I have a wonderful baby boy who is now 7 months old and he was the product of ICSI. We have 8 frozen blasts and we are planning to try a FET cycle next month when we visit UK (live in South Africa now). Has anyone had frozen Blasts put back and had success? What happens if they divide again after thawing is that ok??


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi - I had frozen blasts after treatment in February (sadly didn't work for us then  ) but I had 2 blasts thawed (had to take out 4 to get 2) in May and thankfully am now pg with a lovely scan last Thursday showing 1 healthy heartbeat.

I don't know the stats on success with blasts, I think the thaw rate is slightly less than embies.

At my clinic, they take them out the morning of transfer rather than the day before as with embies so little chance of going much further after thawing.

Best of luck with your treatment.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,Loulack,
we had FET with blasts-got BFP-sadly only short lived.

Defrosted 5 to get 1 surviving.
Our clinic defrosted them the evening before,but as they defrosted in batches they did have to defrost more on the morning due to the losses & wait for cells rehydrate & re-expand-it didn't take long though.

There are loads that have had success with frozen blasts-hopefully they'll come & share their stories with you.

Flo-jo-many congrats on your BFP!!!!!!!

god luck with your cycle,love libra.xx


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

hi
i had 4 blasts frozen . but i already knew that 3 were not of very the clinic froze them. after thawing 1 which was good was replaced and now i am 7 months pregnant. 

lots of success stories around this site on fet blasts.

loads of luck for ur next bun.


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi Loulack,

I'm also interested in the replies on here as we have 2 blasts waiting for us in Greece and are going out for them the end of July. To be honest I'm not expecting them to defrost as with only 2 there's not much hope from what I've read on here but we've been waiting a long time to be allowed to go again and it's the school holidays and we may as well try.  

With 8 you have a good chance of them defrosting and having 8 blasts is a great sign the embies are very good quality. Especially as you have already proved they work. Good luck!    

I'm debating the 'to swim or not to swim' thing as we'll be on a Greek island after ET, but then if the blasts don't defrost I'll be able to swim anyway I suppose.   Would rather have the tx than swim though... Obviously! There's been a major heatwave there and I can't imagine not being able to swim after a hot day as I'm a complete water baby.

Any lovely stories of bfps after 2 frozen blasts 

Thanks,
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks so much for your replies all and congrats to those who are pregnant and so sorry to those who are not - I really hope that we can all have lots of healthy pregnancies! I am feeling quite numb about it so different than IVF isnt it - just dont feel like it will work but who knows...


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Wishing you luck. 

My cycle was not much different to my last ICSI cycle- had to down reg, 'stim', take viagra et al and daily scans and bloods over 7 weeks. I know lots of others are luckier, who have cycles, and can have non-medicated FET. 

As you can see, sadly all our perfect blast frosties died during the thawing process. so unfortunatley I cannot give you a good luck story. But, wishing you all the best.

Cat
x


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Cat thanks for that and I am so sorry to see your frosties did not make it that is so sad, maybe you will have a miracle soon


----------



## Pancha (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi Loulac

I am trying to do a frozen blasto this month.  I have 4 grade 1 blastos.  Usually they thaw the balsto over night and some do hatch.  I know two girls got prggy with  hatched once.  

Pancah


----------

